# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструметалки сделанные в Родниках

## Rodniki

Исполняет В. Пресняков ст.
http://dump.ru/file/1172141- Скажите Девушки
http://dump.ru/file/1172145  Сицилия
http://dump.ru/file/1172147 сонг 1
http://dump.ru/file/1172148  2
http://dump.ru/file/1172153  3
http://dump.ru/file/1172154  15

и весь альбом саксофоновый альбом
http://dump.ru/file/1172161

----------


## Rodniki

Другая музыка
http://dump.ru/file/1172163  -- 1
http://dump.ru/file/1172168  -- 2
http://dump.ru/file/1172170   --3
http://dump.ru/file/1172172  --4
http://dump.ru/file/1172173  --5

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Rodniki*,
 скачал архив с саксофоном :Ok: молодцы! очень неплохо!:smile:

----------


## Rodniki

Название: Song 1 minus.wav

Размер: 57.47 Мб

Доступен до: 2008-11-22 14:20:34

Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/8966369

Название: Song 1 plus.mp3

Размер: 7.83 Мб

Доступен до: 2008-12-08 14:25:29

Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/8966438

----------


## Daniila_0101

РЕБЯТА!!!ПРИВЕТ!!!
Я НИЧЕГО НЕ МОГУ СКАЧАТЬ,ПОЧЕМУ ТО.
ПОМОГИТЕ?
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!
kosmoskv@mail.ru

----------


## Rodniki

*Daniila_0101*,
 Удалили все:frown:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/studiarodniki/19/86.html

----------


## мусяня

*Rodniki*,
 Женя,привет!Ты инструментал выстави здесь.Если нету,я тему в вокал перенесу. :Aga:

----------


## Rodniki

http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=214
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=215
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=216
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=217
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=218
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=219
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=220
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=221
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=222
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=223
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=224
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=225
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=226
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=227
http://www.rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=228

----------

